
Proof That Office Layout Doesn't Affect Productivity - ingve
https://blog.trello.com/office-layout-productivity
======
howard941
Highly questionable methodology ("Using the DeskTime time-tracking and
productivity app, I examined people working in three different environments").
This might make sense in a law office setting where billing is loosey goosey
and you're billing by the 1/10th of hour and expected to generate 4K billable
hours/year but not in an engineering environment. Be that as it may, it's
evidence, but it's pitifully weak evidence that begs to be discounted as it
arrives with some spaced out additional recommendations to add plants and
artwork, and it's absolutely not proof.

